# GenieGo 2 Hardware Failure



## stevenme (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm just about ready to give up and admit my GG2 has suffered a terminal hardware failure. At first I was convinced it had something to do with the activation of the Mobile DVR of my HR44, but after a lot of experimenting I think the only possible conclusion is that the GG2 is not functioning properly.

Although the DirecTV iPad app connects to the GG2 Mobile DVR, none of the content is available for preparing/download (there is no download arrow next to the recording). Second, I've noticed the list from the DVRs is missing some entries. Even though all DVRs are selected to display, and I've updated the list several time, the list is not complete. Logging out/in also does not yield a correct list.

I spoke with level 2 D* support yesterday, and went over everything, but no luck. I did ask for them to reset my GG2's SN, which he claimed they did. Unless there is some severe firmware bug that I happen to have, I think at this point it has to be the hardware. I will say over the last few months it has been flaky, but usually a reset of the DVRs and the GG2 brought it back to life.

Has anyone else had a GG2 fail? I know they are not sold anymore so I guess I'll either have to go with the HR44 or my old GG1. Neither us is a good replacement, but it's better than no MDVR at all.


----------



## eileen22 (Mar 24, 2006)

I did have a GG1 fail, and it was always flaky even when it did work. Replaced it with a GG2, which worked a lot better, but I'm also having problems now. I live in PA (a Mobile DVR state), and I can no longer see my dvr playlist on the DTV iPad app. It's weird, because the playlist does show 6 recordings, but doesn't let me play them on the iPad. Also, my dvr has a lot more than 6 programs recorded, so I don't know why those random 6 are showing up. 

I never did the keyword search to enable the new mobile DVR, but it looks like my GG2 has been somehow deactivated. I haven't called DTV, because I haven't had the time or patience to deal with this yet. The app doesn't even have a GG menu option anymore, and on the Mobile DVR menu it says I'm enabled for out of home access, that I pass the network tests, but it doesn't let me select a receiver for live streaming. I'm on the same wifi network. 

Maybe the standalone GG units are being somehow disabled by this new technology?


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

stevenme said:


> I'm just about ready to give up and admit my GG2 has suffered a* terminal hardware failure.*


Curious how you came to this conclusion? What did it do/not do? What about the light and colors?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

NR4P said:


> Curious how you came to this conclusion? What did it do/not do? What about the light and colors?


Right, most of the issues with GenieGO have to do with networking.

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Agree with the others that it appears to be a network setup/configuration issue, as opposed to GG2 itself.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

I did have a GG2 to fail in May. While it appeared to reset, it never completed on either the coax or Ethernet connection. I also had some other equipment fail in the basement in the same timeframe, so it must have been surge related.

Fortunately, I did get it replaced - the protection plan finally paid off.


----------



## dconfer (Nov 18, 2005)

I have the same issue as the original poster even when I am connected to my network. Not all the shows will appear. Ever since they went with the combined apps this process has been a nightmare. I don't depend on it anymore to flakey. I have the geniego version 1.


----------



## stevenme (Nov 29, 2011)

So maybe I'm not the only one whose GG has mysteriously failed recently? If there are others then I'd say it probably has something to do with the HR44 Mobile DVR rollout. In my experimentation it appears the HR44 disables its Mobile DVR if it finds an external GG on the LAN, but I wonder if there's still something active in the firmware that causes issues with GGs? Since only a few states are enabled we may just be seeing the tip of the iceberg.


----------



## PearlMikeJam (Sep 25, 2007)

I am having the same issue. I cannot select any show to download. The GenieGo is discovered by both the Android and iOS apps, all recordings are shown, but none are available to download. Some are not even available to stream.

I spoke to level 2 support on Sunday and explained that I rebooted my receivers, the GenieGo, the router and reinstalled the apps. Nothing changed. They told me it was being integrated in the DVR firmware, but IL is not part of the beta.

I only download content every few months. This worked fine back in April. This is really frustrating because I need this resolved before today in order to download content for a trip early Thursday morning. It takes about a day to get a few hours of programing downloaded with all of the starts and stops the apps typically experience.


----------



## zmancartfan (Mar 23, 2012)

Same problem. iOS app shows it has connected to my GG2, but no content from either DVR (HR44 and HR24) shows except for what is already downloaded to the iPad. A reboot of everything did not help.

The only thing I haven't tried yet is a red button reset on the GG2.

Looks like an update, most likely to the app, has screwed it up... Again.


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## eileen22 (Mar 24, 2006)

This is really poor customer service on DTV's part, to essentially disable functionality that was working for many people, as they beta test a new technology. Those of us that were using the standalone GG1 or GG2 have lost a service that we were using, and one that is a competitive feature with most other providers. I guess if I want to try to use the mobile DVR, since I'm in PA, I have no choice but to do the keyword search on my HR44 and see if it works. For people in other non-beta states, they have no options. A provider as big as ATT/DTV should have already had this service available, and not forced current customers to take a step backwards while they test the new service.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Who said they have disabled the GenieGo's? A lot of unsubstantiated speculation is all I've read. My GenieGo1 is working fine.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

I have a GG2 and while it is working, I too noticed the app on iOS is hit or miss with it.
Yesterday I had to kill the app 3x and restart it to have all my content appear.

Other times just the app in airplane mode or online, won't play stored content. All content I try to play pops up "The content cannot be played at this time." 

While I don't doubt there are some with hardware issues, the app itself has some issues.


BTW, I have the original Android app on my phone and it doesn't have these issues so it is not the hardware.


----------



## PearlMikeJam (Sep 25, 2007)

trh said:


> Who said they have disabled the GenieGo's? A lot of unsubstantiated speculation is all I've read. My GenieGo1 is working fine.


When you say yours is working fine, how do you define that? I just want to clarify what that is so we are all on the same page. I do not consider mine working. I can stream some shows, but do not have the option to download any. The downloading is the key feature for me.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

PearlMikeJam said:


> When you say yours is working fine, how do you define that? I just want to clarify what that is so we are all on the same page. I do not consider mine working. I can stream some shows, but do not have the option to download any. The downloading is the key feature for me.


I noted it can take up to 5 minutes for the download to actually start. It looks like it won't download but patience, and the download menu screen finally pops up. (The screen after the preparing one when it shows you have xx menu items to download or transfer).


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

PearlMikeJam said:


> When you say yours is working fine, how do you define that? I just want to clarify what that is so we are all on the same page. I do not consider mine working. I can stream some shows, but do not have the option to download any. The downloading is the key feature for me.


I can download transcoded shows to my mobile devices and watch them. I watched the last two episode of Jay Leno's Garage today during lunch.

I can stream shows out of house. But I don't use that frequently because too many times I've lost the connection and the next thing it wants me to do is validate my account, which I can't do while not at home. So when that has happened, I've lost the ability to watch the downloaded shows on my device.

I also haven't tried the code to use the Mobile DVR as there are some key questions I want answered before I do that and with all things DIRECTV, I certainly want to wait until the bugs get ironed out. It seems that from posts here, Mobile DVR is still be tested.

Oh, and I'm still using the stand-alone GenieGo app.


----------



## eileen22 (Mar 24, 2006)

trh said:


> Oh, and I'm still using the stand-alone GenieGo app.


That is probably why you're not having problems. I was forced to switch to the DTV app for GG when I got a new iPad. Before the new mobile DVR changes, the DTV app was working fine for me with the GG2. Since the mobile DVR changes in the app, it has gotten increasingly unreliable, to the point now where it is completely unusable. At first, I could still see all programs in my playlist, although some were inexplicably not available to watch or download on the iPad. Now, my playlist shows 6 programs, and none of them are able to watch or download. It is very strange.


----------



## stevenme (Nov 29, 2011)

Keep in mind the only states with HR44 Mobile DVR enabled are Arizona, Colorado, Florida, Massachusetts, Maryland, and Pennsylvania.

I'm not certain this is what is causing GG1/2 failures, but it seems a coincidence that so many of us had our GGs fail around the same time.


----------



## mrknowitall526 (Nov 19, 2014)

stevenme said:


> Keep in mind the only states with HR44 Mobile DVR enabled are Arizona, Colorado, Florida, Massachusetts, Maryland, and Pennsylvania.
> 
> I'm not certain this is what is causing GG1/2 failures, but it seems a coincidence that so many of us had our GGs fail around the same time.


Yes, I am in PA. I had to enable it via the keyword search, but I do remember recently getting an email that said something about mobile DVR.

I've never had a Genie Go because I thought it was silly to pay for the device.

Sent from my 2PS64 using Tapatalk


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

stevenme said:


> Keep in mind the only states with HR44 Mobile DVR enabled are Arizona, Colorado, Florida, Massachusetts, Maryland, and Pennsylvania.
> I'm not certain this is what is causing GG1/2 failures, but it seems a coincidence that so many of us had our GGs fail around the same time.


where did you get that listing from? I'm in FL and DIRECTV hasn't told me about the Mobile DVR or told me to shift to it.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

eileen22 said:


> That is probably why you're not having problems. I was forced to switch to the DTV app for GG when I got a new iPad. Before the new mobile DVR changes, the DTV app was working fine for me with the GG2. Since the mobile DVR changes in the app, it has gotten increasingly unreliable, to the point now where it is completely unusable. At first, I could still see all programs in my playlist, although some were inexplicably not available to watch or download on the iPad. Now, my playlist shows 6 programs, and none of them are able to watch or download. It is very strange.


My iPad (since retired) had the integrated App installed. But based on problems people were posting here I kept using the first app.

I got an Android tablet this past Feb. I installed the stand alone app on it and kept using it. I get a reminder to use the integrated app each time I log in, but I just click on the X and continue on.

I do use the integrated app for guide info and scheduling shows.


----------



## zmancartfan (Mar 23, 2012)

stevenme said:


> I'm not certain this is what is causing GG1/2 failures, but it seems a coincidence that so many of us had our GGs fail around the same time.


Based on past experience, I think it's far more likely that what we're experiencing is software failure, not hardware failure. My guess is that with all the recent app updates that they broke something in the app while trying to build in the new functionality.

It would be interesting to know if anyone who hasn't updated their app in the last month or so is still able to use it with a GG.

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## CuttySnark (Oct 23, 2015)

If there are that many instances on this board then it would be likely of an issue on D*'s end.


----------



## stevenme (Nov 29, 2011)

trh said:


> where did you get that listing from? I'm in FL and DIRECTV hasn't told me about the Mobile DVR or told me to shift to it.


From DirecTV support on their web site:

https://support.directv.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/4744

Also, all I had to do to get the HR44's Mobile DVR enabled was to power down my GG2. The next time I started the DirecTV app on my iPad it asked if I want to connect to a new Mobile DVR. With my GG2 rendered useless that's what I'm using now. The downside is that I can only prepare/download from the HR44's list and, at least to my eye, the quality of the video is not as good as the GG2.


----------



## dconfer (Nov 18, 2005)

trh said:


> where did you get that listing from? I'm in FL and DIRECTV hasn't told me about the Mobile DVR or told me to shift to it.


I am in Pa and didn't get a notice of this being active also. I have the first generation GG.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Thanks for that link. Because it can only record from my 1 Genie, I'm not interested. I wonder how long I can keep my GG1 working?


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

dconfer said:


> I am in Pa and didn't get a notice of this being active also. I have the first generation GG.


If your GenieGo is working, I wouldn't shift to it based on the issues being reported here.


----------



## PearlMikeJam (Sep 25, 2007)

I have done some more testing and cannot figure out anything. First, I found an old copy of a GenieGo app, installed that and was not able to see any content on my Android tablet. I reset the GenieGo and there was no change. This app sees the GenieGo, but for some reason cannot see the content. The app shows all DVRs as being connected and online.

In the DirecTV app on both Android and iOS, I can see a lot of content, but not all of the items I have recorded. Nothing is available to download, but some are available to stream. The items that are available to stream are only those items I have recorded and are also available on demand. If I select a recorded program, when I select it to stream, the actual recording is not streamed. The on demand version of the program is streamed.

So not only am I missing some programing just in the list, but very little is available to even stream. I have not entered the keyword into the DVR because I suspect the GenieGo is going to offer more functionality than what will be part of the Mobile DVR. It is really disappointing this has not been addressed.


----------



## zmancartfan (Mar 23, 2012)

You just described 100% exactly what I'm experiencing, minus the part about an Android tablet. I don't have one of those.

I'm thinking firmware update on Genie + software update on iOS = broken.


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## dconfer (Nov 18, 2005)

trh said:


> If your GenieGo is working, I wouldn't shift to it based on the issues being reported here.


No it is not its really flakey just like everyone here is talking about.
Now it says it cant connect to mobile dvr. God I hate this thing anymore.


----------



## PearlMikeJam (Sep 25, 2007)

So I spoke to another tech rep at DTV yesterday and he told me that the GenieGo support has been discontinued. Not only has the hardware been discontinued, but the software roll out for the Mobile DVR will render the GenieGo unusable. Even if you are not in a test market, this is expected to happen and the Mobile DVR could come to all states any day now.

He claimed there was an email and TV message, but could not find one.

I am not sure I trust this information, but I that is what I got. I suspect someone was just looking for the easy answer rather than truly troubleshooting.


----------



## Billzebub (Jan 2, 2007)

On my IPad, for those recordings without a download option when I click on them, I can get that option by clicking on more info.


----------



## stevenme (Nov 29, 2011)

Just an update on the issue.

Turns out it was a GG2 hardware failure! This surprises me since it is unusual for modern electronics to fail after their burn in period. I guess the 24/7 nature and high heat (my GG2 always ran warm/hot to the touch) took its toll. The fact it was mostly functional was also odd, but again, it does happen.

The way I figured it out was that I finally found a replacement GG2 and it is now working perfectly in my HR44 based system. The MobileDVR service in the HR44 shuts down once it detects the GG2 and I can now transcode and download content from all of my DVRs. The video quality is also notably better than the HR44.

So as long as this one holds out, I'm all set. I'm hoping by the time it dies the HR44 MobileDVR support will be improved (2X transcode, all DVRs, picture quality, out of home).


----------



## mabellboi (Sep 16, 2007)

What is the keyword search used to enable it?


----------

